
Have you ever had SSD failures in your PCs? - sys_64738
How often has it occurred to you? What type of failure was it? Were you able to recover your data?
======
toast0
I've had in the neighborhood of a hundred fail in servers at work. With two
models (different manufacturers) a large number of drives failed within the
first weeks of use. The other model fails randomly in our systems with raid
controllers and sas expanders, possibly connected to a firmware issue on the
ssds. In any case, the failure mode is the same -- the disk disappears from
the bus, never to be seen again. The failure rate is much less than when we
ran similar number of conventional hard drives, but the failure mode is much
worse. We don't have a particularly high write rate, so none of the failures
were connected to media wearout (to my knowledge)

------
bigiain
I've had two SSDs fail in ~5 years.

One went into read only mode, and I could copy all the data to a replacement
drive (I think - it's possible there's corruption in files I haven't noticed).

Recently one I bought in 2016 failed hard. Was working fine one day, next
reboot the machine didn't even recognise it had the drive plugged in. (I also
didn't lose any data, because I don't trust _any_ drives, and have multiple
backups of it...)

The puts me at a 66% failure rate over ~5 years for SSDs in my personal
machines. I don't recall a spinning rust drive failing in that time, and I
have quite a lot more of those in service.

------
milkthefat
Although personally I’ve never had it happen, I work closely with our support
team who handles these issues. It happened to around 5% of staff towards the
4th year of use and about 100% more on the 5th year. Majority shut off and
never came back on. A small percentage were able to turn on and we could
retrieve all the useful data after a clone. Thankfully we have a policy that
critical things should never be keep local.

------
gaspoweredcat
No actually save for a freind hamfistedly managing to snap the sata connector
on an OCZ drive some years ago ive yet to actually have one fail and my oldest
one in regular use is about 6 years old

------
ams6110
In a PC, no. In a server, yes... About half a dozen of them. Later determined
they were part of a defective batch from Kingston. They just stopped working.
No recovery of data was achieved.

~~~
gaspoweredcat
Ouch i hope you had mixed drives in a raid, its things like this which are the
reason i make a point of mixing disks up a little in an array, its never
happened to me but ive heard enough stories in the past to be prepared

